

Ask HN: how to look for a job? - telejobseeker

At the start of every month, there are two threads created on HN: one for companies that are hiring and another for freelancers. What about developers that want to announce their candidacy?<p>I do not want to post a resume on a job board because I will just be inundated with emails from recruiters. LinkedIn does not work since I am connected to co-workers (not my choice). In addition, I am looking for something specific: a telecommute job where I come into the office (south bay) only once a week. Job hunting is impossible because searching for terms such as &quot;remote&quot; or &quot;telecommute&quot; will often match on the phrase &quot;no remote&quot;. Plus I do not want a fully remote job, I want to talk to coworkers in person a few times a month.<p>NOTE: created a new account just for this posting
======
osetinsky
You could check out our growing community of people treating strangers to
coffee (for networking, collaboration, etc.):

[https://treatings.co](https://treatings.co)

~~~
telejobseeker
Unfortunately I live two hours away from the Bay Area, which is why networking
has not been beneficial. My location is why I am looking to commute only once
a week (or a couple of days every two weeks).

